
Sacha Baron Cohen tells Mark Zuckerberg 'history will judge you harshly - nishantvyas
https://www.businessinsider.com/sacha-baron-cohen-criticize-facebook-mark-zuckerberg-2020-1
======
nishantvyas
this makes me think,

1\. If history is written by the winners then how does it matter?

2\. If history is written once you depart then how does it matter?

3\. Finally, if leaving a legacy that important; how far one would go to write
it the way they want?

~~~
doctorshady
For whatever it's worth, as one of many conquerors of a land once inhabited by
Native Americans, it's increasingly becoming public knowledge that we weren't
exactly kind to them; just because we won doesn't mean their side of the story
remained entirely/indefinitely eclipsed.

